# Retiring



## cricket1955 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am planning to retire in another year or so. I will have about $3K a month to live on, will I be able to live in Thailand comfortably and still be able to take a vacation? I think I will be in good shape, but sometimes, you need some assurance!!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
90,000 baht - sure there are people who spend half (or more of that on rent) - but then there's people like us who don't want big city life.
Really depends where you choose to live and what your needs are - some people crave westerner company, food, luxuries
We have leased a 2-level 2 bedroom house, brand new we are first occupants, built by owners on next property - at a cost of 3500 per month. Add an extra 1300-1500 per month for: cable tv, internet, water and electric (no air-con).
Then things such as medical/health/life insurance . . . 
I'd say we're semi-rural, look in one direction it is orchards into the distance, other direction a small township 5000 people, small hospital, 1 dentist, several banks, a 7/11 store, a bookshop that gets one Bangkok Post (in English) for me Friday and Sunday. No native-English speakers, one German i see occasionally; 11km to a city of over 50,000 people that has major supermarkets, shopping centers. 
12km to glorious beaches, easy cycling range with just one small hill on the way. 
3.5hrs by express coach to the airport/Bangkok, 3hrs north to the farm.
Suits us - but not for everyone! Initially we were going to live at the beach, but the isolation made us decide on half-way between coast and city.
Two pics - aerial one along the Chanthaburi coastline near us, second on a nice calm day at the beach in the Gulf of Thailand. No good for surfing though!!


----------



## SweetDreams (May 25, 2011)

cricket1955 said:


> I am planning to retire in another year or so. I will have about $3K a month to live on, will I be able to live in Thailand comfortably and still be able to take a vacation? I think I will be in good shape, but sometimes, you need some assurance!!


The question is like asking how long is a journey. It all depends on you. Even if you spent half your money on rent, many expats would say if you cannot live well on 40-45,000 baht a month you have personal problem. If you are considering thailand as a place to retire to, you must have been and checked out the cost of living.


----------

